# outback vs mariner 12.5



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

lets hear some opinions...leaning toward the outback...


----------



## Sunjammers (Jan 23, 2013)

We feel the outback has a leg up on the Mariner, especially if you are fishing inshore. if you are in the gulf then there is not as much of a gap in the 2 boats, but the outback still heads out the mariner.

The #1 reason is the mirage drive can fold up flush with the hull for launching and when the fish makes that last min run under the kayak.

Thanks,
The Sunjammers Crew
www.sunjammers.com
850-235-2281
Panama City Beach, FL
facebook.com/sunjammers


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Do a search on the kayak forum.... This topic just came up


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Lets forget about the drives for a minute. The Mariner is a tunnel hull. Very stable. I can stand on one side of it and throw my cast net. The Mariner does lack a big in hull storage compartment. But you have two huge tankwells! I prefer the tank wells over in hull storage. You get an awesome seat and the back deck is huge. Too many people point fingers at the drive unit and fail to see the awesome hull its based on. Yes its a pain wen beaching. And you have reverse. For the most bang for the buck the Mariner really wins hands down.


----------



## Sunjammers (Jan 23, 2013)

Very well said sir! You can't even begin to compare the Hobie Outbacks seat to any of the Natives thats for sure!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

native gets my vote, i already have a habit of slow trolling my tarpon 120 backwards slowly casting and dragging back, having a propel drive would only make it easier. and the talk about that tunnel hull is exactly on point, with me in it the thing feels almost more stable than my grandfathers 17dlv carolina skiff its insane the boat just wont tip


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Why not compare the PA to the mariner if you're worried about stability?


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

*Fully Rigged Weight:* 120 lbs / 54.4 kg
from the hobie site, pa12
Weight: 87 lbs
from the native site mariner 12.5
thats it hands down for me


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

romadfishrman said:


> Why not compare the PA to the mariner if you're worried about stability?


Because the PA is a hefty chunk of change more than the mariner. The Mariner is the same price range of the Outback and Revo when comparing the two. The Mariner is the only pedal kayak at it's price point that is very stable allowing standing with no effort.

For me the stability, hull design, layout and comfortable seat of the Mariner win big time over the outback. I do like the drive of the Hobie a little more. But with the new prop design and pitch of the new Propel drive, it has made it almost equal in speed and effort of the Mirage drive on the Hobie. 

Beaching the Mariner can be a pain at first because you have to mess with the drive to swing it up. But I simply would swing it up and paddle in so I was not messing with it right next to the beach. 

I have owned the Mariner and used a Hobie. I prefer the Mariner hands down. If I was ever in shallow water, I would just pull the drive up and pole around while standing up. Not an easy thing to do in an outback. The flat foot wells and tunnel hull of the Mariner make standing an easy task.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

The PA is the only comparable Hobie to the Mariner but this discussion was on the Mariner vs the Outback, so I figured I would keep it on topic. All are very nice boats and price wise the Mariner and Outback are close in price. If I were faced with the choice, I would choose the Mariner because in my opinion the positives outweigh the negatives. I looked at every yak at the Clinic. How they were rigged and what the owners thoughts on them were. I did get pedal fever! I looked at prices and considering my situation the Mariner was a no brainer. I do not intend to go super shallow. I plan to use the Mariner for offshore and bridge fishing. I am about to spend more money on a yak than I did for my boat. Everyone thinks I am crazy! I am just saying for my situation the Mariner was the ticket.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> The PA is the only comparable Hobie to the Mariner but this discussion was on the Mariner vs the Outback, so I figured I would keep it on topic. All are very nice boats and price wise the Mariner and Outback are close in price. If I were faced with the choice, I would choose the Mariner because in my opinion the positives outweigh the negatives. I looked at every yak at the Clinic. How they were rigged and what the owners thoughts on them were. I did get pedal fever! I looked at prices and considering my situation the Mariner was a no brainer. I do not intend to go super shallow. I plan to use the Mariner for offshore and bridge fishing. I am about to spend more money on a yak than I did for my boat. Everyone thinks I am crazy! I am just saying for my situation the Mariner was the ticket.


lol good man, break away from the status quo, im not hating by any means but this hobie fever is getting to be kinda like apple products.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

rufus1138 said:


> lol good man, break away from the status quo, im not hating by any means but this hobie fever is getting to be kinda like apple products.


When I was in SC, there was a bigger Native kayak following then around here. The Hobie fever around here is crazy. I got all kinds of looks and questions about my Native Mariner when I brought it here.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks fr all the info.. the reason i wanted the comparison of the outback was price... i am not able to drop 2500 on a pa........


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Didn't know the price were close. However, just like the apple craze. There's a reason for it. I haven't seen any seat that compares to the new vantage seats. My first kayak trial was on a tarpon I think 130 and hobie PA12. Hands down much easier and less learning curve in the PA. If you've got the money I whole heartedly recommend the PA. Price difference was substantial however you get a paddle seat and drive. Mariners come stock with these items as well I'm assuming? Weight on the 12 isn't bad and all my gear stays on/in it. 

Back on subject. I think for the bang for the buck the mariner is a better buy if you don't plan on going shallow. However, I like how easy it is to maintain the mirage drive and aesthetically I like the outback more. It really boils down to what you're willing to spend and what type of fishing you are going to do.


----------

